# Can an A10-7850K APU Play GTA:V?



## newtekie1 (May 9, 2015)

I was curious.










Turns out you can.  Settings on low and resolution is only 720p, but it is smooth and playable.  If this is your only option, I'd say the game would still be fun to play.  I'm sure a dedicated GPU would greatly improve things, but I was actually surprised it was even smooth on the integrated GPU.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 9, 2015)

not surprised, i could play all kind of modern games (not that GTA V @ 720p low is more hungry than Crysis 3/BF4/Skyrim moded @ 1080p low/med, but, meh, its only GTA V) on a A10-7700K when it was my main rig (testing before switching to a 760K), good news for those with a FM2+ as a only option indeed, or Gaming notebook using that kind of APU (if they want to play GTA V, that is ...)

fun: this is my first post written on my Raspberry Pi 2... i should try GTA V on it ... oh ... wait ...


----------



## Lionheart (May 9, 2015)

That is a nice overclock you have on the integrated GPU


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2015)

Lionheart said:


> That is a nice overclock you have on the integrated GPU



Indeed, I have a few FM2/FM2+ APUs and all the integrated GPUs could break 1000MHz.  Really gives a boost in performance.


----------



## xkm1948 (May 11, 2015)

I know many APUs are sensitive to RAM speed. On my HTPC I overclocked my 2133ram to 2400 and that alone brought up my 3DMark11 score from 2100 to 2700. I don't play much games on the iGPU though.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 11, 2015)

I wish I could get better clocks on my RAM and the CPU portion, but this little ITX board just isn't built for it.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 11, 2015)

I only have mobile APU's...but I've been quite impressed with them.  The only game I've run into where I had a hard time playing the game was  Alan Wake.  Crysis 3, Far Cry 3, Mass Effect 3, Bioshock Infinity etc.  No problems.  Games like Borderlands 2 and New Vegas I can pretty much hold a 60 fps at native resolution.

Good stuff....  Especially when you're on a tight budget.

Liquid Cool


----------

